# texis



## mick74 (Mar 19, 2008)

whot temp do u have to keep texis at?


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd say about 80 would be a good temp for a Texas.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

are we talking cyanoguttatus or carpintis?

*cyanoguttatus* come from naturally colder water, and the temp i normally recommend for cyanoguttatus is around 75F, but they can handle anywhere from 68-86, i just usually recommend 75 so if it fluctuates a bit it wont go out of the cyanoguttatus' temp range.
*
carpintis* (green texas), i would recommend more like 78, as there temp reange is about 75-82, so a bit of fluctuation wont hurt it.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

IMO 82-86 is a bit high! I keep all of my tanks around 80 and I have great success with it. I would just say anywhere from 78-80 would be great!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hehe, true true, i didnt say it was ideal, but they can handle it


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh I am sure they can handle it and I am sure a lot of cichlids can. I just wouldn't advise it! I mean sure it will keep a lot of diseases down but the fish wouldn't enjoy it if its all the time!


----------



## mick74 (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks guys for all your help  :thumb:


----------

